# Filter Mauern wie???



## Dieter62 (6. Apr. 2007)

Hallo
Wie ihr ja wisst, bin ich am Teichbauen, nun bin ich am Filter dran,der die masse 4m Lang 1,50 Breit 1,50 Hoch haben soll. Wie würdet ihr so ein Filter bauen, mich interessiert vorallem wie viele Kammern und wie die Rohre legen.


----------



## Dieter62 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo 
das ist die Größe meines Filters


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo!!!
Ich möchte mir einen Filter Mauern, auf den ersten Bild seht ihr die Stelle für den Filter sie hat 4mx2m wie würtet ihr den Bauen und er soll 1,50 Tief sein.
Ich bitte um euere meinung!!!


----------



## Thorsten (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Dieter,

 nur kurz, bekomme gleich Besuch.

Als erstes, die Filterkammer würde ich unterteilen > 4 Kammern a 1,00 m.

Hast Du eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung vor dem Filter in Planung, Spaltsieb/Sifi etc. oder soll diese mit hinein?

Als zweites, Schmutzabläufe solltest Du auch einbauen-sehr wichtig beim reinigen!

Soll der Filter in Schwerkraft oder gepumpt betrieben werden?

Gib mal ein paar Eckdaten, wie Du es dir vorstellst, dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hy Thorsten
Ich möchte mein Filter in Schwergraft Bauen er soll eine kammer (absetzkammer) mit sifi haben, ja Bodenableufe solln auch rein weiß aber nicht wie ich die verlegen soll die einleufe ist mir auch nicht klar. Wie würtest du das alles machen.


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hy an alle
Da ich keine ahnung von der sche habe wie man so ein Filter baut brauche ich euere Hilfe und das schnell den meine koi möchten wieder im Teich schwimmen.


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hie dieter,


ich würde den Filter nicht ganz so tief erstellen! Überlege mal wenn du deinen Filter reinigen möchtest wie du dran kommst?
Also würde ich max. 1,2 Meter tief mit dem Filter gehen.
Dann wie Thorsten schon geschrieben in mehrere Kammern teilen!
Absetztkammer solltest du nicht zu klein machen oder aber auf Siebfilter oder sonstiges setzen.
Ansonsten kommt die Überlegung was soll an Filtermaterial hinein?
Helx, Japanmatte oder sonstiges. Hlex würde ich anhand des Fischbestandes der kommen soll berechnen und demnach die Kammern bauen.

Also erstmal raus mit deinen Ideen was kommen soll.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Heiko.H
Ich habe jetzt 6 Reihen Steine das sind 1,50m wenn ich eine weg mache habe ich 1,25m, das heist für mich die sohle wo ich die Bodenplatte mache um 25cm mit sand aufbauen muß.Den ich muß eine Teichoberkande einhalden weil das Gelände eine Steigung hat, ich habe an Hlex gedacht aber liber ein wenig mehr von den Hlex ihr wiest ja selbst das es meist 1-3 koi mehr werden können.Nun wie groß sollen den die Kammern werden und wie die Verrohrung.


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo 
Nun habe ich noch einige Fragen wo solen die Zugschiber für die Bodenableufe den eingebaud werden und wo ist der richtige Platz für die Filter einleufe wenn ich im Teich stehe rechts oder Lings auf der Linken seide muß noch ein Graben gezogen werden das ich das Schmutzwasser in den Dachrinenabflus leiden kann also müßten die Bodenableufe alle nach lings gelegt werden oder.


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hi Dieter,

wenn du pro 100 Liter Helx 250 Gr Futterabbau rechnest kannst du dir hochrechen wieviel Helx du in die Kammer füllen musst. Mit 250 Gr. solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Jetzt kommt es auf die Besatzdichte an, somit kannst du den Futtereintrag errechnen und somit die Kammergrößen, wobei ich die Menge an HELX auf mehrere Kammern verteilen würde.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sanke10 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Dieter 62!

Schaue Dir mal meine Filterkammer an!
Auf meiner HP.   
Unter Filterbau dann auf Bilder!

                 Lenhart


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Lenhart
Nein so meinde ich das mit den Filter nicht, richtig mauern und dan Zwischenwände machen für die einzelnen Kammern


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hier ist ein Bild wie ich es meine.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Moin Dieter,

so würde *ich* es machen!

1 Kammer: Absetzkammer mit Sifi !
2 Kammer: Patronenfilter 40 lfm ! (die Menge sollte locker in deiner Kammer passen-kann man vorab einzeichnen/planen)
3 Kammer: HelX / 400 - 500l  würde ich verwenden.Deine Kammer ist dann zu 50% ausgefüllt, meiner Meinung nach genau richtig.
4 Kammer: Pumpenkammer

Was die Tiefe der Kammern anbelangt, würde ich mir nicht solche Gedanken machen. 
Es gibt diverse Verlängerungen für Zugschieber, so das Du auch bequem bei dieser Tiefe arbeiten kannst.
Die Böden solltest Du konisch erstellen, den Zugschieber an der tiefsten Stelle einsetzen,  damit der Dreck dorthin gespült wird.

Die Verrohrung:

Schmutzablass DIN 50 oder DIN 75 (Zugschieber) . 
Die Hauptverrohrung DIN 160

Wenn weitere Fragen sind, raus damit.


----------



## Harald (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Dieter,

das ist meine Filterkammer, die Anschlüsse werden aber jetzt noch anschließend erstellt.
Vor den 3 IBC-Containern kommt noch ein Spaltsieb, das im Schwerkraftprinzip betrieben wird. Daran schließe ich die Pumpe an.


----------



## Harald (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

hier noch das Foto...klappt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Harald,

was klappt denn nicht?
Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen?!


----------



## Harald (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Hallo Annett,

ich glaube, ich habe mit zuvielen Pixeln fotografiert (zumindestens, wenn ich den Hinweis richtig gelesen habe)


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

Moin Harald, 

dann ladt Dir doch im Downloadbereich eines der Tools zum Verkleinern runter!
Wenns partou nicht gehen will, schick es mir per email.... hoffentlich hab ich noch genug Platz im Postfach dafür. :?


----------



## Harald (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Filter Mauern wie???*

nächster Versuch....


----------

